# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  เสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย

## auttapat1

*กางเกงขาสั้น ลาย floral*

*เสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นจากเกาหลี* ผลิตจากผ้า Cotton สวมใส่สบาย มีความเก๋เท่อยู่ในตัว ช่วยเสริมบุคลิคให้กับผู้สวมใส่กางเกงสำหรับคู่รัก หรือใส่เดี่ยวก็ได้*กางเกงขาสั้น ลาย floral* เป็น*สินค้าพรีออร์เดอร์* หลังจากชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยหมดแล้ว ทางร้านจะสั่งสินค้า ใช้เวลา *7-15 วัน*ในการจัดส่งถึงเมืองไทยเมื่อสินค้าส่งมาถึงเมืองไทย ทางร้านจะทำการตรวจสอบ หากไม่มีความผิดพลาดใดใด ทางร้านจะรีบจัดส่งสินค้าให้กับลูกค้าทันที*กางเกงขาสั้น ลาย floral*เป็นแฟชั่นสำหรับผู้หญิง สามารถใส่ได้กับสภาพอากาศในเมืองไทย*กางเกงขาสั้น ลาย floral*ตัดเย็บโดยช่างที่มีความชำนาญ งานสวย ใช้วัสดุ Cotton สินค้าไม่ซ้ำแบบใคร*กางเกงขาสั้น ลาย floral*เป็นสินค้าใหม่ ไม่มีสต๊อกสินค้า นำเข้าจากต่างประเทศเสื้อผ้า*แฟชั่นเกาหลี* เลือกสินค้า ชำระเงิน แล้วรอเสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นสวยๆส่งให้ถึงบ้าน ได้เอาไปแต่งสวยได้ก่อนใครมิกซ์แอนด์แมทด้วยการใส่ *กางเกงขาสั้น ลาย floral* คู่กับเสื้อสีอ่อน เพื่อให้ลายกางเกงเด่นขึ้นหากลูกค้าต้องการข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม เกี่ยวกับ *กางเกงขาสั้น ลาย floral* สามารถสอบถามมาได้ที่ Facebook Message ทางร้านสะดวกตอบกลับช่วงเที่ยงและหลัง 6 โมงเย็นเป็นต้นไปลูกค้าสามารถติดตามดูรูปภาพของ *กางเกงขาสั้น ลาย floral* และสินค้าแบบอื่นๆได้ที่ Facebook และ Instagramเมื่อลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าแล้ว ทางร้านจะสั่งสินค้าให้ลูกค้าในวันถัดไป*หลังจากเลือกสินค้าแล้วอย่าเพิ่งโอนเงิน* กรุณารอให้ทางร้านแจ้งยอดชำระที่แท้จริงอีกที เนื่องจากต้องตรวจสอบราคาและจำนวนสินค้าล่าสุดจากเว็บต่างประเทศก่อนเมื่อลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าแล้ว สามารถแจ้งยืนยันการชำระได้ที่นี่รบกวนลูกค้าตรวจสอบไซส์ตัวเองกับสินค้าก่อนการสั่งซื้อ หากได้สินค้ามาแล้วลูกค้าใส่ไม่ได้ ทางร้านของดการเปลี่ยนหรือส่งคืนสินค้าในทุกกรณีสำหรับ*การจัดส่งสินค้าในเมืองไทย* ลูกค้าสามารถดูระยะเวลาและรายละเอียดการจัดส่งได้ที่หน้า Shipping - การจัดส่งสินค้า*สีของสินค้าอาจแตกต่าง*จากรูปที่แสดงไปบ้าง เนื่องจากสีและความสว่างของหน้าจอโน้ตบุ้คหรือสมาร์ทโฟนของลูกค้าแต่ละคนไม่เหมือนกัน*โปรดทราบ:* เนื่องจากทางร้านเน้นการนำเข้าสินค้าเองจากเว็บต่างประเทศ หากสินค้าต้องมีการชำระภาษีนำเข้าเพิ่มเติม ทางร้านขอความกรุณาลูกค้าเป็นผู้รับผิดชอบค่าใช้จ่ายส่วนนี้ โดยทางร้านจะแจ้งให้ลูกค้าชำระเพิ่มเติมในภายหลังอีกครั้งหากลูกค้าสนใจสินค้าที่พบเห็นในเว็บต่างประเทศ แล้วต้องการให้ร้านเราสั่งมาให้ สามารถแจ้งรายละเอียดกับเรามาได้ที่ ติดต่อเราทำไมแฟชั่นเกาหลีถึงราคาสูง ตรวจสอบรายละเอียดได้ที่นี่

*ข้อมูลจำเพาะของกางเกงขาสั้น ลาย floral*

* รหัสสินค้า* B0002

* ดีไซน์* กางเกงขาสั้น

* เนื้อผ้า* Cotton

* สี* Beige, Dark Blue

* การรักษา* ซักมือ, ซักเครื่อง, ซักแยก

*ราคาตัวละ* ฿1,400

























สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/lavivaceshop/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/lavivaceshop/shop
*web:* http://lavivace.pipble.com
*Instagram:* lavivace8

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อแฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง E0004*

*เสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นจากเกาหลี* ผลิตจากผ้า Cotton สวมใส่สบาย มีความเก๋เท่อยู่ในตัว ช่วยเสริมบุคลิคให้กับผู้สวมใส่
*เสื้อแฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* เป็น*สินค้าพรีออร์เดอร์* หลังจากชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยหมดแล้ว ทางร้านจะสั่งสินค้า ใช้เวลา *7-15 วัน*ในการจัดส่งถึงเมืองไทยเมื่อสินค้าส่งมาถึงเมืองไทย ทางร้านจะทำการตรวจสอบ หากไม่มีความผิดพลาดใดใด ทางร้านจะรีบจัดส่งสินค้าให้กับลูกค้าทันที*เสื้อแฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*เป็นแฟชั่นสำหรับคุณสาวๆ เป็นแบบฟรีไซส์ สามารถใส่ได้กับสภาพอากาศในเมืองไทย*เสื้อแฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*ตัดเย็บโดยช่างที่มีความชำนาญ งานสวย ใช้วัสดุ Cotton สินค้าไม่ซ้ำแบบใคร*เสื้อแฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*เป็นสินค้าใหม่ ไม่มีสต๊อกสินค้า นำเข้าจากต่างประเทศเสื้อผ้า*แฟชั่นเกาหลี* เลือกสินค้า ชำระเงิน แล้วรอเสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นสวยๆส่งให้ถึงบ้าน ได้เอาไปแต่งสวยได้ก่อนใครมิกซ์แอนด์แมทด้วยการใส่ *เสื้อแฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* คู่กับกางเกงยีนส์หรือกางเกงขาสั้นหากลูกค้าต้องการข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม เกี่ยวกับ *เสื้อแฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* สามารถสอบถามมาได้ที่ Facebook Message ทางร้านสะดวกตอบกลับช่วงเที่ยงและหลัง 6 โมงเย็นเป็นต้นไปลูกค้าสามารถติดตามดูรูปภาพของ *เสื้อแฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* และสินค้าแบบอื่นๆได้ที่ Facebook และ Instagramเมื่อลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าแล้ว ทางร้านจะสั่งสินค้าให้ลูกค้าในวันถัดไป*หลังจากเลือกสินค้าแล้วอย่าเพิ่งโอนเงิน* กรุณารอให้ทางร้านแจ้งยอดชำระที่แท้จริงอีกที เนื่องจากต้องตรวจสอบราคาและจำนวนสินค้าล่าสุดจากเว็บต่างประเทศก่อนเมื่อลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าแล้ว สามารถแจ้งยืนยันการชำระได้ที่ confirm paymentรบกวนลูกค้าตรวจสอบไซส์ตัวเองกับสินค้าก่อนการสั่งซื้อ หากได้สินค้ามาแล้วลูกค้าใส่ไม่ได้ ทางร้านของดการเปลี่ยนหรือส่งคืนสินค้าในทุกกรณีสำหรับ*การจัดส่งสินค้าในเมืองไทย* ลูกค้าสามารถดูระยะเวลาและรายละเอียดการจัดส่งได้ที่หน้า  การจัดส่งสินค้า*สีของสินค้าอาจแตกต่าง*จากรูปที่แสดงไปบ้าง เนื่องจากสีและความสว่างของหน้าจอโน้ตบุ้คหรือสมาร์ทโฟนของลูกค้าแต่ละคนไม่เหมือนกัน*โปรดทราบ:* เนื่องจากทางร้านเน้นการนำเข้าสินค้าเองจากเว็บต่างประเทศ หากสินค้าต้องมีการชำระภาษีนำเข้าเพิ่มเติม ทางร้านขอความกรุณาลูกค้าเป็นผู้รับผิดชอบค่าใช้จ่ายส่วนนี้ โดยทางร้านจะแจ้งให้ลูกค้าชำระเพิ่มเติมในภายหลังอีกครั้งหากลูกค้าสนใจสินค้าที่พบเห็นในเว็บต่างประเทศ แล้วต้องการให้ร้านเราสั่งมาให้ สามารถแจ้งรายละเอียดกับเรามาได้ที่ ติดต่อเราทำไมแฟชั่นเกาหลีถึงราคาสูง ตรวจสอบรายละเอียดได้ที่นี่

*ข้อมูลจำเพาะของเสื้อแฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*
* รหัสสินค้า*  E0004
*ขนาด* Free size
* ดีไซน์* เสื้อแขนสั้น
* เนื้อผ้า* Cotton
* สี* Navy
* การรักษา* ซักมือ, ซักเครื่อง, ซักแยก
*ราคาตัวละ* ฿1,200

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/lavivaceshop/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/lavivaceshop/shop
*web:* http://lavivace.pipble.com
*Instagram:* lavivace8

----------


## auttapat1

*เดรสแขนกุด แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง B0012*

*เสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นจากเกาหลี* ผลิตจากผ้า Cotton สวมใส่สบาย มีความเก๋เท่อยู่ในตัว ช่วยเสริมบุคลิคให้กับผู้สวมใส่ สามารถใส่ได้ทั้งไปเที่ยวหรือเป็นชุดทำงาน
*เดรสแขนกุด แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* เป็น*สินค้าพรีออร์เดอร์* หลังจากชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยหมดแล้ว ทางร้านจะสั่งสินค้า ใช้เวลา *7-15 วัน*ในการจัดส่งถึงเมืองไทยเมื่อสินค้าส่งมาถึงเมืองไทย ทางร้านจะทำการตรวจสอบ หากไม่มีความผิดพลาดใดใด ทางร้านจะรีบจัดส่งสินค้าให้กับลูกค้าทันที*เดรสแขนกุด แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*สุดชิค เป็นแฟชั่นสำหรับคุณสาวๆ เป็นแบบฟรีไซส์ สามารถใส่ได้กับสภาพอากาศในเมืองไทย*เดรสแขนกุด แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*ตัดเย็บโดยช่างที่มีความชำนาญ งานสวย ใช้วัสดุ Cotton สินค้าไม่ซ้ำแบบใคร*เดรสแขนกุด แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*เป็นสินค้าใหม่ ไม่มีสต๊อกสินค้า นำเข้าจากต่างประเทศเสื้อผ้า*แฟชั่นเกาหลี* เลือกสินค้า ชำระเงิน แล้วรอเสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นสวยๆส่งให้ถึงบ้าน ได้เอาไปแต่งสวยได้ก่อนใครมิกซ์แอนด์แมทด้วยการใส่ *เดรสแขนกุด แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* คู่กับรองเท้าหุ้มข้อหรือส้นสูงเพื่ออวดเรียวขาหากลูกค้าต้องการข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม เกี่ยวกับ *เดรสแขนกุด แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* สามารถสอบถามมาได้ที่ Facebook Message ทางร้านสะดวกตอบกลับช่วงเที่ยงและหลัง 6 โมงเย็นเป็นต้นไปลูกค้าสามารถติดตามดูรูปภาพของ *เดรสแขนกุด แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* และสินค้าแบบอื่นๆได้ที่ Facebook และ Instagramเมื่อลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าแล้ว ทางร้านจะสั่งสินค้าให้ลูกค้าในวันถัดไป*หลังจากเลือกสินค้าแล้วอย่าเพิ่งโอนเงิน* กรุณารอให้ทางร้านแจ้งยอดชำระที่แท้จริงอีกที เนื่องจากต้องตรวจสอบราคาและจำนวนสินค้าล่าสุดจากเว็บต่างประเทศก่อนเมื่อลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าแล้ว สามารถแจ้งยืนยันการชำระได้ที่ confirm paymentรบกวนลูกค้าตรวจสอบไซส์ตัวเองกับสินค้าก่อนการสั่งซื้อ หากได้สินค้ามาแล้วลูกค้าใส่ไม่ได้ ทางร้านของดการเปลี่ยนหรือส่งคืนสินค้าในทุกกรณี*สีของสินค้าอาจแตกต่าง*จากรูปที่แสดงไปบ้าง เนื่องจากสีและความสว่างของหน้าจอโน้ตบุ้คหรือสมาร์ทโฟนของลูกค้าแต่ละคนไม่เหมือนกัน*โปรดทราบ:* เนื่องจากทางร้านเน้นการนำเข้าสินค้าเองจากเว็บต่างประเทศ หากสินค้าต้องมีการชำระภาษีนำเข้าเพิ่มเติม ทางร้านขอความกรุณาลูกค้าเป็นผู้รับผิดชอบค่าใช้จ่ายส่วนนี้ โดยทางร้านจะแจ้งให้ลูกค้าชำระเพิ่มเติมในภายหลังอีกครั้งทำไมแฟชั่นเกาหลีถึงราคาสูง ตรวจสอบรายละเอียดได้ที่นี่

*ข้อมูลจำเพาะของเดรสแขนกุด แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*
* รหัสสินค้า*  B0012
* ดีไซน์* เดรสแขนกุด
* เนื้อผ้า* Cotton
* สี* ฟ้า & ขาว
* การรักษา* ซักมือ, ซักเครื่อง, ซักแยก
*ราคาตัวละ* ฿1,200
*ขนาด* S, L, M
*S:*  รอบอก: 82cm, *รอบเอว:*  68cm, *ความยาวทั้งหมด:*  80cm
*M:*  รอบอก: 86cm, *รอบเอว:*  72cm, *ความยาวทั้งหมด:*  81cm
*L:*  รอบอก: 90cm, *รอบเอว:*  76cm, *ความยาวทั้งหมด:*  82cm

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/lavivaceshop/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/lavivaceshop/shop
*google+:* La Vivace by PipBle Hike | ลา วิวาเช่
*web:* http://lavivace.pipble.com
*Instagram:* lavivace8
*youtube:* La Vivace by PipBle Hike | ลา วิวาเช่
*twitter:* lavivace shop

----------


## auttapat1

*เดรสแขนยาวสีแดง แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง E0005*

*เสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นจากเกาหลี* ผลิตจากผ้าเนื้อผสม สวมใส่สบาย มีความเก๋เท่อยู่ในตัว ช่วยเสริมบุคลิคให้กับผู้สวมใส่ สามารถใส่ได้ทั้งไปเที่ยวหรือเป็นชุดทำงาน
*เดรสแขนยาวสีแดง แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* เป็น*สินค้าพรีออร์เดอร์* หลังจากชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยหมดแล้ว ทางร้านจะสั่งสินค้า ใช้เวลา *7-15 วัน*ในการจัดส่งถึงเมืองไทยเมื่อสินค้าส่งมาถึงเมืองไทย ทางร้านจะทำการตรวจสอบ หากไม่มีความผิดพลาดใดใด ทางร้านจะรีบจัดส่งสินค้าให้กับลูกค้าทันที*เดรสแขนยาวสีแดง แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*สุดชิค เป็นแฟชั่นสำหรับคุณสาวๆ เป็นแบบฟรีไซส์ สำหรับใส่ไปงาน ไปเที่ยว หรือไปทำงาน*เดรสแขนยาวสีแดง แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*ตัดเย็บโดยช่างที่มีความชำนาญ งานสวย ใช้วัสดุเนื้อผสม สินค้าไม่ซ้ำแบบใคร*เดรสแขนยาวสีแดง แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*เป็นสินค้าใหม่ ไม่มีสต๊อกสินค้า นำเข้าจากต่างประเทศมิกซ์แอนด์แมทด้วยการใส่ *เดรสแขนยาวสีแดง แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* คู่กับรองเท้าหุ้มข้อหรือส้นสูงเพื่ออวดเรียวขาหากลูกค้าต้องการข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม เกี่ยวกับ *เดรสแขนยาวสีแดง แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* สามารถสอบถามมาได้ที่ Facebook Message ทางร้านสะดวกตอบกลับช่วงเที่ยงและหลัง 6 โมงเย็นเป็นต้นไปลูกค้าสามารถติดตามดูรูปภาพของ *เดรสแขนยาวสีแดง แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* และสินค้าแบบอื่นๆได้ที่ Facebook และ Instagramเมื่อลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าแล้ว ทางร้านจะสั่งสินค้าให้ลูกค้าในวันถัดไป*หลังจากเลือกสินค้าแล้วอย่าเพิ่งโอนเงิน* กรุณารอให้ทางร้านแจ้งยอดชำระที่แท้จริงอีกที เนื่องจากต้องตรวจสอบราคาและจำนวนสินค้าล่าสุดจากเว็บต่างประเทศก่อนรบกวนลูกค้าตรวจสอบไซส์ตัวเองกับสินค้าก่อนการสั่งซื้อ หากได้สินค้ามาแล้วลูกค้าใส่ไม่ได้ ทางร้านของดการเปลี่ยนหรือส่งคืนสินค้าในทุกกรณี*สีของสินค้าอาจแตกต่าง*จากรูปที่แสดงไปบ้าง เนื่องจากสีและความสว่างของหน้าจอโน้ตบุ้คหรือสมาร์ทโฟนของลูกค้าแต่ละคนไม่เหมือนกันทำไมแฟชั่นเกาหลีถึงราคาสูง ตรวจสอบรายละเอียดได้ที่นี่

*ข้อมูลจำเพาะของเดรสแขนยาวสีแดง แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*
* รหัสสินค้า*  B0012
* ดีไซน์* เดรสแขนยาว
* เนื้อผ้า* ผ้าเนื้อผสม
* สี* แดง
* การรักษา* ซักมือ
*ราคาตัวละ* ฿2,800

*ขนาด* Free Size
*ความกว้างช่วงไหล่:* 33cm
*รอบอก:*  40cm
*ความยาวแขนเสื้อ:*  58cm
*ช่องแขนเสื้อ:*  17cm
*รอบเอว:*  28cm
*รอบสะโพก:*  36cm
*ชายกระโปรง:*  35.5cm
*ความยาวทั้งหมด:*  105cm
**ขนาดของเสื้อผ้ามีโอกาสคลาดเคลื่อน 1-2 cm*

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/lavivaceshop/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/lavivaceshop/shop
*google+:* La Vivace by PipBle Hike | ลา วิวาเช่
*web:*  http://lavivace.pipble.com
*Instagram:* lavivace8
*youtube:* La Vivace by PipBle Hike | ลา วิวาเช่
*twitter:* lavivace shop

----------


## auttapat1

*เดรสแขนยาวสีดำ แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง E0005*

*เสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นจากเกาหลี* ผลิตจากผ้าเนื้อผสม สวมใส่สบาย มีความเก๋เท่อยู่ในตัว ช่วยเสริมบุคลิคให้กับผู้สวมใส่ สามารถใส่ได้ทั้งไปเที่ยวหรือเป็นชุดทำงาน
*เดรสแขนยาวสีดำ แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* เป็น*สินค้าพรีออร์เดอร์* หลังจากชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยหมดแล้ว ทางร้านจะสั่งสินค้า ใช้เวลา *7-15 วัน*ในการจัดส่งถึงเมืองไทยเมื่อสินค้าส่งมาถึงเมืองไทย ทางร้านจะทำการตรวจสอบ หากไม่มีความผิดพลาดใดใด ทางร้านจะรีบจัดส่งสินค้าให้กับลูกค้าทันที*เดรสแขนยาวสีดำ แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*สุดชิค เป็นแฟชั่นสำหรับคุณสาวๆ เป็นแบบฟรีไซส์ สำหรับใส่ไปงาน ไปเที่ยว หรือไปทำงาน*เดรสแขนยาวสีดำ แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*ตัดเย็บโดยช่างที่มีความชำนาญ งานสวย ใช้วัสดุเนื้อผสม สินค้าไม่ซ้ำแบบใคร*เดรสแขนยาวสีดำ แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*เป็นสินค้าใหม่ ไม่มีสต๊อกสินค้า นำเข้าจากต่างประเทศมิกซ์แอนด์แมทด้วยการใส่ *เดรสแขนยาวสีดำ แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* คู่กับรองเท้าหุ้มข้อหรือส้นสูงเพื่ออวดเรียวขาหากลูกค้าต้องการข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม เกี่ยวกับ *เดรสแขนยาวสีดำ แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* สามารถสอบถามมาได้ที่ Facebook Message ทางร้านสะดวกตอบกลับช่วงเที่ยงและหลัง 6 โมงเย็นเป็นต้นไปลูกค้าสามารถติดตามดูรูปภาพของ *เดรสแขนยาวสีดำ แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง* และสินค้าแบบอื่นๆได้ที่ Facebook และ Instagramเมื่อลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าแล้ว ทางร้านจะสั่งสินค้าให้ลูกค้าในวันถัดไป*หลังจากเลือกสินค้าแล้วอย่าเพิ่งโอนเงิน* กรุณารอให้ทางร้านแจ้งยอดชำระที่แท้จริงอีกที เนื่องจากต้องตรวจสอบราคาและจำนวนสินค้าล่าสุดจากเว็บต่างประเทศก่อนรบกวนลูกค้าตรวจสอบไซส์ตัวเองกับสินค้าก่อนการสั่งซื้อ หากได้สินค้ามาแล้วลูกค้าใส่ไม่ได้ ทางร้านของดการเปลี่ยนหรือส่งคืนสินค้าในทุกกรณี*สีของสินค้าอาจแตกต่าง*จากรูปที่แสดงไปบ้าง เนื่องจากสีและความสว่างของหน้าจอโน้ตบุ้คหรือสมาร์ทโฟนของลูกค้าแต่ละคนไม่เหมือนกันทำไมแฟชั่นเกาหลีถึงราคาสูง ตรวจสอบรายละเอียดได้ที่นี่

*ข้อมูลจำเพาะของเดรสแขนยาวสีดำ แฟชั่นเกาหลี สำหรับผู้หญิง*
* รหัสสินค้า*  E0005
* ดีไซน์* เดรสแขนยาว
* เนื้อผ้า* ผ้าเนื้อผสม
* สี* ดำ
* การรักษา* ซักมือ
*ราคาตัวละ* ฿2,800

*ขนาด* *S, M*
*ความกว้างช่วงไหล่:* *(S)* 33cm, *(M)* 37.5cm 
*รอบอก:*  *(S)* 40cm, *(M)* 41.5cm
*ความยาวแขนเสื้อ:*  *(S)* 58cm, *(M)* 57.5cm
*ช่องแขนเสื้อ:*  *(S)* 17cm, *(M)* 18.5cm
*รอบเอว:*  *(S)* 28cm, *(M)* 32cm
*รอบสะโพก:*  *(S)* 36cm, *(M)* 36cm
*ชายกระโปรง:*  *(S)* 35.5cm, *(M)* 42cm
*ความยาวทั้งหมด:*  *(S)* 105cm, *(M)* 110cm
**ขนาดของเสื้อผ้ามีโอกาสคลาดเคลื่อน 1-2 cm*

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/lavivaceshop/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/lavivaceshop/shop
*google+:* La Vivace by PipBle Hike | ลา วิวาเช่
*web:*  http://lavivace.pipble.com
*Instagram:* lavivace8
*youtube:* La Vivace by PipBle Hike | ลา วิวาเช่
*twitter:* lavivace shop

----------


## auttapat1

*เดรสเซ็ทสำหรับผู้หญิง E0005*
*เสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นจากเกาหลี* ผลิตจากผ้าเนื้อผสม สวมใส่สบาย มีความเก๋เท่อยู่ในตัว ช่วยเสริมบุคลิคให้กับผู้สวมใส่ สามารถใส่ได้ทั้ง*ไปเที่ยว* หรือเป็น*ชุดทำงาน*
*เดรสเซ็ทสำหรับผู้หญิง* เป็น*สินค้าพรีออร์เดอร์* หลังจากชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยหมดแล้ว ทางร้านจะสั่งสินค้า ใช้เวลา *7-15 วัน*ในการจัดส่งถึงเมืองไทยเมื่อสินค้าส่งมาถึงเมืองไทย ทางร้านจะทำการตรวจสอบ หากไม่มีความผิดพลาดใดใด ทางร้านจะรีบจัดส่งสินค้าให้กับลูกค้าทันที*เดรสเซ็ทสำหรับผู้หญิง*สุดชิค เป็นแฟชั่นสำหรับคุณสาวๆ เป็นแบบฟรีไซส์ สำหรับใส่ไปเที่ยว หรือไปทำงาน*เดรสเซ็ทสำหรับผู้หญิง*ตัดเย็บโดยช่างที่มีความชำนาญ งานสวย ใช้วัสดุเนื้อผสม สินค้าไม่ซ้ำแบบใคร*เดรสเซ็ทสำหรับผู้หญิง*เป็นสินค้าใหม่ ไม่มีสต๊อกสินค้า นำเข้าจากต่างประเทศมิกซ์แอนด์แมทด้วยการใส่ *เดรสเซ็ทสำหรับผู้หญิง* คู่กับรองเท้าหุ้มข้อหรือส้นสูงเพื่ออวดเรียวขาหากลูกค้าต้องการข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม เกี่ยวกับ *เดรสเซ็ทสำหรับผู้หญิง* สามารถสอบถามมาได้ที่ Facebook Message ทางร้านสะดวกตอบกลับช่วงเที่ยงและหลัง 6 โมงเย็นเป็นต้นไปลูกค้าสามารถติดตามดูรูปภาพของ *เดรสเซ็ทสำหรับผู้หญิง* และสินค้าแบบอื่นๆได้ที่ Facebook และ Instagramเมื่อลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าแล้ว ทางร้านจะสั่งสินค้าให้ลูกค้าในวันถัดไป*หลังจากเลือกสินค้าแล้วอย่าเพิ่งโอนเงิน* กรุณารอให้ทางร้านแจ้งยอดชำระที่แท้จริงอีกที เนื่องจากต้องตรวจสอบราคาและจำนวนสินค้าล่าสุดจากเว็บต่างประเทศก่อนรบกวนลูกค้าตรวจสอบไซส์ตัวเองกับสินค้าก่อนการสั่งซื้อ หากได้สินค้ามาแล้วลูกค้าใส่ไม่ได้ ทางร้านของดการเปลี่ยนหรือส่งคืนสินค้าในทุกกรณี*สีของสินค้าอาจแตกต่าง*จากรูปที่แสดงไปบ้าง เนื่องจากสีและความสว่างของหน้าจอโน้ตบุ้คหรือสมาร์ทโฟนของลูกค้าแต่ละคนไม่เหมือนกันทำไมแฟชั่นเกาหลีถึงราคาสูง ตรวจสอบรายละเอียดได้ที่นี่

*ข้อมูลจำเพาะของเดรสเซ็ทสำหรับผู้หญิง*
* รหัสสินค้า*  E0006
* ดีไซน์* เดรสเซ็ท เสื้อท้อป+กระโปรง
* เนื้อผ้า* เสื้อท้อป: cotton, กระโปรง: spandex
* สี* ดำ
* การรักษา* ซักมือ
*ราคาตัวละ* ฿2,800

*ขนาด* Free Size
*เสื้อท้อป: ความกว้างช่วงไหล่:* 31.5cm
*เสื้อท้อป: รอบอก:*  37cm
*เสื้อท้อป: ความยาวแขนเสื้อ:*  25.5cm
*เสื้อท้อป: ความยาวทั้งหมด:*  52.5cm

*กระโปรง: รอบเอว:*  30cm
*กระโปรง: รอบสะโพก:*  - cm
*กระโปรง: ชายกระโปรง:*  - cm
*กระโปรง: ความยาวทั้งหมด:*  66cm

**ขนาดของเสื้อผ้ามีโอกาสคลาดเคลื่อน 1-2 cm*

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/lavivaceshop/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/lavivaceshop/shop
*google+:* La Vivace by PipBle Hike | ลา วิวาเช่
*web:* http://lavivace.pipble.com
*Instagram:* lavivace8
*youtube:* La Vivace by PipBle Hike | ลา วิวาเช่
*twitter:* lavivace shop

----------

